# Share the carnage



## Judazzz

Since this whole website starting with a video of a mouse being taken apart by piranha's, I thought it would be nice to dedicate an entire thread to other piranha victims, just for personal entertainment









I'll kick off:

Number 1:









And another one:









And yet another one (6,5" pleco):









I admit it's a bit childish/immature, but so f*cking what


----------



## giovanni82

Glad I am not the only one that likes to take pics of victims. I posted this b4, and someone called me weird, F it, here it is again.

Tiger barb


----------



## Alexraptor

Nice Chiclid on 2nd image, wut kind is it?


----------



## Beelze

The cichlid is a Kribensis, very cute...I have a breeding pair.
Beelze


----------



## Judazzz

Markosaur said:


> Nice Chiclid on 2nd image, wut kind is it?


The cichlid is a Kribensis, very cute...I _*had*_ a breeding pair: unfortunatley, the male was killed by my reds, because the dumbass started to charge my reds, who came too close to the nest for his liking :laughlong:

Giovanni82: it's one of the reason's why I got p's in the first place... Last night, I bought my reds a 4" goldfish to deconstruct: after a quick ruffle, only the head remained, and it kept moving/breathing for a full hour, until my pleco decided to suck the last bit of life out of it
















Btw: so what they call you weird... I guess everyone that buys p's wants to see his bad boys show off their reputation at least once. Some just prefer to see it more frequently; I mean, it never gets boring :







:

Btw2: I'm not a psychopath or a serial killer or anything: I just like to spoil my reds....


----------



## MPower

Damn cool pics.


----------



## Judazzz

Damn right


----------



## giovanni82

_Btw: so what they call you weird_

Judazzz--I could give one F what anyone calls me, especially on a message board, but I hear ya, that tiger barb was my spilos 1st kill, and I was proud, so I took a picture of it, and I plan on taking more in the future and sharing, if people don't like it, so be it, piranhas kill other fish, its why I think 95% of the people get into keeping piranhas in the 1st place.


----------



## Judazzz

Again: damn right; keep 'em comin' :laughlong:


----------



## hydroshutter

I should have posted my catfish that was tore in half within a day of my spilo being in the tank.


----------



## Petzl88

Amen. Keep posting them!


----------



## Genin

Just thought I'd join in the fun. Later on.

Joe


----------



## Alexraptor

Oh cute


----------



## Poseidon X

yeah... he got pretty messed up


----------



## SnowCichlid.

those are some nice carnage shots there everyone


----------



## piranha 13

I think we need to have a seperate section just to show off piranha victims.


----------



## Judazzz

That's why I started this thread in the first place








But I see no need for a special forum for that, though. Perhaps one of the mods can pin this baby down...


----------



## Xenon

pinned, keep em coming.


----------



## luva40

-Kevin-

If the picture doesn't work, click my webshots link in my signature to see the crawdead.


----------



## cfr3

I was in a fraternity and I stole the pledge pet (A Gerbil) and fed it to my p's. It left a crazy mess behind. The head was fully in tact, so were the hind feet. The only other thing left was the spinal cord connecting the fully in tact head and the feet. I led the pledges on that I didn't kill it, and I told them I would return the pet to them if they gave me its cage. I returned theremains much to their horror.


----------



## giovanni82

This is weak, but I forgot I had it, the only carnage pic I have from my last P, which was a 3 inch rhom. Clean bite at least









http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/412446922


----------



## b_ack51

http://pictures.care2.com/view/1/569573401

theres some pics of my old p's and my new gold. also a pic of the beta's head.


----------



## piranha198220

hey b_ack51 do you have gold spilos and red bellys in the same tank?

if so hows that workin out 4 you?

sorry to get off the subject!


----------



## b_ack51

long story make it short. same tank. different times. i got the gold on wednesday, traded my 3 reds for it. the reds were awesome, but i couldnt afford a 75 gallon. right now i have a 20 g gettin ready for the gold. i'm a college student and every year i'm moving back & forth between cities and apartments, so takin a 75 gallon everywhere i go would just get annoying and be a hassle. when i graduate though, i'll get some pygos cause i love havin 3 of them destroy the feeders all at once. so right now i just have the gold. i still go up 2 the pet store to check out my reds though.. they were awesome.]

i have thought of the idea of gettin a big tank and mixing reds with golds, i wouldnt really think they'd mind if they were young.... maybe they would, but i think i'll try it in the next year or so after i'm done with school.


----------



## 74ray

Should of taken a pic of my 3" spilo that got destroyed by the school of other spilos yesterday. Damn $30 feeder.


----------



## Nethius

check my avatar


----------



## Poseidon X

whats up with that P... looks weird as hell, im assuming that is distortion from the camera


----------



## Xenon

Awesome f'n shot!









BD - I think a little of the p's chin is being hid by the leaf. Looks cool though!


----------



## Poseidon X

Yes.. It appears that is the case.


----------



## upcydedown

Vid of goldfish still alive after Rhom takes a chunk out of it!

http://www.digitalzwack.net/PDR_0570.AVI


----------



## Poseidon X

My Ps dont leave scraps


----------



## rosecityrhom

Here are my most recent carnage photos


----------



## rosecityrhom

And another


----------



## thePACK

DAMN MAD...SWEET PIC... JUST WONDERING HOW MUCH DO YOU SPEND ON A WEEK OF FEEDING?


----------



## GARGOYLE

MAD piranhas said:


> that feeder was supposed to cost $40 dollars but got it for free. I spend about $100 a week. heres a brakedown cause I know someones gonna ask:
> $10 a day x4 =300 feeders every other day,mon,wen,fri,sun
> $12 x2 = 2 lbs brine shrimp twice a week.
> $10 x2 = 2 lbs blood wroms twice a week.
> $10 = Flake food every other day.
> $10 = guest food every week, they get something special like mice or large feeders, or other fish. betta's or red devils, cichlids.
> total around $104 including my wifes goldfish and my spilos and her beta's.


 I thought I was bad, guess not!


----------



## SnowCichlid.

hey this was a tnak mate but it provoked the P too much until it decided to snap


----------



## thePACK

nice pic s.c..what kinda of fish was it?


----------



## Plec4Life

Howdy folks!

I'm new round these here parts so it might take a spell whilst ah git used to the way things werk. Ah don't have no killer fish raht now, but when ah did, it saved a whole slew a cash ta catch Blugills-n-such ta feed to 'em.

I also brought home minnies from the bait store and whut ah'd trap for fishin' and use them too. Mah Lungfish really loved big Shinners.

So's I don't get yelled at by nobody, lotsa folks say "don't never use bait store stuff for the same reason ya don't use lav feeders: DISEASE!!"

It could prob'ly happen, but it ain't happ'n ta me yet!

Nice ta meet ch'all!


----------



## SnowCichlid.

thePACK said:


> nice pic s.c..what kinda of fish was it?


that was that albino black widow the one with the defect on its face. It had this coming, for some reason this fish was possesed and aften attacked my RBP... most likly till the point where it exploded and took its anger out on it.

It does not like the tastse as you can see it just killed it and nothing more... so now to find a replacement and one that is not as daring when it scomes to attacking P's as this one was


----------



## thePACK

convicts?


----------



## deeboi

Leftovers...


----------



## Judazzz

Holy smokes deeboi,
I guess you win the grand price








That's pretty disgusting: good job


----------



## deeboi

hehe, lol. :biggrin: I posted them on Pfish.net too and got some responses there and when I went here was amazed that there was a thread just made for this stuff. Cool!


----------



## Black Piranha

EWWW,,, i mean, hahaha evil man


----------



## thePACK

speechless..............................................................................................................


----------



## deeboi

Here's another shot. If you look you can see the little guy staring at you from the rocks. Check it out.


----------



## Judazzz

deeboi said:


> I posted them on Pfish.net too and got some responses there and when I went here was amazed that there was a thread just made for this stuff. Cool!












Aren't we a bunch of sick little puppies, eh























Well, just to add to the fun, here are a couple more. It is (well, *was*) a 3" striped raphael catfish, and I found its corpse under a piece of bog wood when I redecorated my tank today...

Enjoy


----------



## Xenon

deeboi. one word.


----------



## Razorlips

My 6 inch Pleco. All he was trying to do was eat his algea wafers. They mauled him and ate his soft parts and his sucker.


----------



## DZ-5

Razorlips: What did you have with in the tank with that pleco?


----------



## Razorlips

It was seven 4 inch wild reds that chowed down on my Pleco. They hate each other and anything else in the tank, including the fake plants that they eat. They even come after my hand when I clean the tank. Any others I've had in the past always went to the oposite corner. These are without a doubt the meanest reds I've ever had.

Them eating my Pleco makes me want to throw them into a Rhom tank for a few minutes to teach them a lesson.


----------



## thePACK

Razorlips said:


> Them eating my Pleco makes me want to throw them into a Rhom tank for a few minutes to teach them a lesson.


 that would teach him..


----------



## RhomZilla

Damn.. Deeboi, you do take the prize foir the nastiest pix.


----------



## Judazzz

Well, here's some more. Not the most gruesome you'll ever see, but it's always nice to see a pleco at the other end of the food chain (instead of chopped in half):


----------



## wonton




----------



## bgshortys

sweet pics guys, has anyone ever tried to feed their ps African clawed frogs? (also sold as albino frogs) I would love to see a pic of that. My friends red devil ate one but I didn't get to see it.


----------



## nyquil

wontons tank is a 55gallon. it looks bigger than that though, but i KNOW its a 55.


----------



## wonton

yeah, its a 55


----------



## piranha45

MAD, you mentioned you feed your piranhas cichlids like Red Devils and stuff? How big are the cichlids? If you stuck a large, aggressive cichlid like one of those in there, I would think that'd be an awesome show, seemings how goldfish and stuff just try to passively swim away. Throw in a 12" oscar and videotape it for us


----------



## nyquil

kinda weak, but hey their barely an inch


----------



## nitrofish

the only one I have, sorry if you have seen it before, its an old one when my 6 reds where smaller and in the 55 gallon tank.this was a large petco feeder.I rarly even use feeders anymore, its too expencive, plus now I can use the feeder tanks for more piranha's!


----------



## nyquil

eveyone (pacus also) went for the tail except the oscar, and he went for the eyes. he like 3 inches, and my p's are 1.5. hes being slowly eaten right now. hes bumpin into the heater and rocks and sh*t cause they ate both his eyes. sucks for him

one side of the fish









other side of the fish


----------



## Honda99_300ex

here is one of my 5"Plecos after the reds got hungry, i was away for 4 days.....this is what i got


----------



## Honda99_300ex

a closer view........there is also a crayfish in the back that was killed


----------



## piranha198220

heres a pic of what my golds did and its still alive too....lol


----------



## thePACK

nice carnage photo guy







..


----------



## B4theAmazon

Carnage Rules!!!


----------



## maverick

any other pics?


----------



## School Criminal

It must suck crap to be one of those victims......lol


----------



## Mo78

Hey guys im new to this forum.

Just wanted to share some carnage pics... here's some pics of the remains of a red belly that got whooped by the other P's heh

http://www.geocities.com/bp187_redbelly/

Head was only left due to it being too hard and thick for the rest to crush in their jaws.. he'll be missed


----------



## Xenon

Damn man! That is vicious!


----------



## Mo78

Thanks d00d!

I really didnt get to see the whole thing going down, woke up to find his head sitting at the bottom of the tank.. I always had a feeling his day will soon come as he kept on fighting with the rest.

They all must have had a go at him as they were all sitting around with bellys bigger and rounder than santa's









Im now down to four but they all get along, just the occaisonal fin and tail nipping.. I'll try to get some video footage next time I feed them live bait coz they really do get violent when something live and not a P is in there with them


----------



## Jonas

I feel dumb for not borrowin' my sis's cam to take shots of that stupid 6 inch red tiger oscar that got jacked... what a sissy, gettin beat up on by 4 inch p's....jk...they whooped his asssss


----------



## Death in #'s

sorry to hear about one eyed willy he probably dident even see it coming


----------



## Mo78

Heh thanks man
Yep he probably didnt, he lost one eye for trying to bully the rest a few months ago.. would always pick on the two smaller reds but the larger alpha of the tank would seem to be protective over them.

He learnt the hard way, but it's all good.. there back to happy families for now









Mo78


----------



## Death in #'s

deeboi that is some great shots







and u gotta love the pleco doing its job and cleaning up the scraps


----------



## oldmanweezer

im glad that im not a mouse


----------



## Honda99_300ex

red got messed up


----------



## GARGOYLE

7-8" KOI and a 6" managuense


----------



## Guest




----------



## nycvr6

My ex-bully cariba that was turned into a meal by my 2 terns and other cariba:


----------



## Vampor

a dead Afrucan


----------



## Stick

Here's a pic of a very expensive feeder. She was attacked by tankmates.
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/791676444


----------



## Glowin_Navi




----------



## stilllearnin

Bass that stuck me with it's dorsal









After the first few bites,there was to much movement for my focus to work right


----------



## TimmyTeam

LoL thats hilarious the bass spiked u so u fed it to ur P's LOL that lit up my day i can picture u all pissed off LOL,anyway all those pictures are PIIIMP i dont no why people can see us as sickos fer doing this sh*t thats the funest thing about piranhas watching them rip sh*t up!!! (ps. i showed my mom mad's 41 p's raping that huge feeder,she wasnt to happy)


----------



## thuglife

hi im pretty new here and this is my 1st post, but here is one of my angels that got f'ed up by my 2 inch gold spilo. have fun!


----------



## NIKE

9 week old rbp fry taken out in the night


----------



## Birdman

NIKE said:


> 9 week old rbp fry taken out in the night


 that one got messed up


----------



## Judazzz

Minnow after a Manueli-treatment...


----------



## readingbabelfish

Does anyone know how I would post my video of my rbp eating a mouse on this thread? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Winkyee

Here's the latest from my 8" rhoms tank.I dropped it in last night and took this out this morning.
pete


----------



## garybusey

Yeah My Jack Dempsey ate it. My Bigger Caribe took him down... Poor Guy, took this shot before he died. He was like this for the night then morn... gone.... That quickly. And they were well fed!


----------



## mantis

feelin the fury in Halifax eh, nice one busey


----------



## RhomZilla

Heres a pic of a feeder that my 5" Tern too a chunk off. Still was swimming and alive in tank for 5 min. *Pic taken by PACKman!!


----------



## Lowvez

you should add OWN3D to your avatar


----------



## fishofury

The Victim of my Spilos!


----------



## fishofury

Another


----------



## Datman

largemouth bass vs. 3 caribe + 6 rbp's

sorry if the pic is too large


----------



## Datman

oh and right at this moment hes still breathing


----------



## Death in #'s

tham they really got that bass good


----------



## upt1me

This is what happens when you have 5 rbs in a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Genin

this is what happens when you add a smaller super red to an already established shoal of piranhas......


----------



## mlee965

damn that sucks genin...he was a great looking fish too


----------



## wrathofgeo

its weired my rhom seems to like to eat the insides of the fish then let them drop (not feeders, chiclids and other fish)


----------



## NIKE

14 week old fry got ganged on, by it's brothers and sisters


----------

